# Longbeard XR Malfuntion



## rod farva (Apr 1, 2016)

Shot a turkey this morning and when I went to unload my gun I saw that my action was only halfway closed. I ejected the shell and saw that the end of the unspent shell had fallen out/come apart/was missing and some of the shot had come out and prevented the shell from being properly cycled. Has anyone else seen or heard of this happening with Longbeards? Just wondering if it is an epidemic or if I just got a bad box of shells. 

Thanks,
Rod


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2016)

First I've heard


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Apr 1, 2016)

I have not heard of your specific situation but a few in my hunting camp complained that they got a miss fire when they pulled the trigger. Not  just one guy at camp but a few said they had similar issues. Too bad, as there are plenty of good reports using that ammo. I never had an issue with the brand i use nor have i heard of issues so i can understand your frustration. I will not take a chance and just stick with my brand ammo. Good luck next time!


----------



## JMB (Apr 3, 2016)

I've not heard of malfunctions with the Longbeards, but we shot Winchester BlindSide for two seasons and quit due to primer pops blocking barrels (nearly blew my buddy's Benelli up). Had more than two dozen in 4 cases misfire. Switched to Federal and have had zero issues in 6 cases. 

I quit shooting Longbeards only due to irresponsible advertising with the Dury brothers condoning long shots.


----------



## gregg (Apr 3, 2016)

I had a misfire on opening day using the Longbeard XR's, had a nice mountain tom at 20 yards too, oh well, I will get him another day. I decided to not use them again, went back to my old shells which never let me down.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 3, 2016)

First I've heard of that as well.  I'd call Winchester and let them know.


----------



## South Edisto Man (Apr 3, 2016)

Had exactly the same thing happen to me. The "pedals" that cover the shot fell out, either before or after hanging up the action after the shot. Fortunately, the Ol Tom didn't require further attention. I checked the rest in the gun and didn't see any others like that. Haven't had any miss fires, but if I did I'll find something else.


----------



## tpole (Apr 4, 2016)

Last month while patterning I had a squib load malfunction with LBs. "Pop;" that was it. I suspect the shell was charged but missed the loading station at the factory. Funny, because I'm pretty careful and would have thought I'd recognize the weight difference. 

twb


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Apr 4, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> First I've heard of that as well.  I'd call Winchester and let them know.


Thanks, hopefully they will find the issue. For now, i will stay away from trying that shell and stick to my go-to Hevi Shot


----------



## hawglips (Apr 4, 2016)

The resin buffer is quite the innovation, but it causes some other issues occasionally.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 4, 2016)

1776Flintlock said:


> Thanks, hopefully they will find the issue. For now, i will stay away from trying that shell and stick to my go-to Hevi Shot



If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## GillCommander (Apr 5, 2016)

Well if yall watched my video I posted about my double kill, I had a misfire before I racked another shell to kill them. I was infact using longbeard XR ammunition. I thought it was because I didn't shut the chamber all the way but now yall got me THINKING!!!


----------



## hikingthehills (Apr 5, 2016)

I think next year I may try Hevi shot.


----------



## blong (Apr 5, 2016)

GillCommander said:


> Well if yall watched my video I posted about my double kill, I had a misfire before I racked another shell to kill them. I was infact using longbeard XR ammunition. I thought it was because I didn't shut the chamber all the way but now yall got me THINKING!!!



Was it a benelli?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 5, 2016)

GillCommander said:


> Well if yall watched my video I posted about my double kill, I had a misfire before I racked another shell to kill them. I was infact using longbeard XR ammunition. I thought it was because I didn't shut the chamber all the way but now yall got me THINKING!!!



Was the primer punched?


----------



## elfiii (Apr 5, 2016)

Just switched to Longbeard XR's and have had no problems. Yet. I ran a box through the gun to pattern it before the season started and every shell discharged like they are supposed to. Perhaps there was a bad lot of primers involved somewhere?


----------



## rod farva (Apr 5, 2016)

I've never had any trouble with misfires and Longbeard's. The trouble I had was that the "petals" fell out of the end of the shell exposing the shot and allowing some of it to fall out


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Apr 6, 2016)

hikingthehills said:


> I think next year I may try Hevi shot.



I have dropped Toms from 45 yards out to 60 yards using Hevi Shot. One shot and done, never had to shoot twice.

Hard to find a reason to switch. Never, ever a misfire. I invest too much time and effort to have it all wind up in a missfire.


----------



## fishnfool (Apr 7, 2016)

1776Flintlock said:


> I have dropped Toms from 45 yards out to 60 yards using Hevi Shot. One shot and done, never had to shoot twice.
> 
> Hard to find a reason to switch. Never, ever a misfire. I invest too much time and effort to have it all wind up in a missfire.



I've got about 7 year supply built up, the #6 anytime I see a box I get them they are hard to find.


----------



## turkeyed (Apr 7, 2016)

Way to many problems with the longbeards!


----------



## savannahsdad (Apr 7, 2016)

I've shot them for two years and have had zero issues..... Now getting the turkeys to always cooperate....that's another issue all together. ;-)


----------



## DRBugman85 (Apr 7, 2016)

I've shot Longbeards for 2 years and hunted 4 states never had a problem it's like AT&T it reachs out and SLAPS TURKEYS HEADS OFF,now my friend that don't clean his gun enough had the fireing pen  not hit the primer hard enough to charge the shell twice while patterning this year,once clean not a problem.Winchester has been my choice for over 50 years and by far the LONGBEARDS out shot any thing I've put in my SP 870 and Beretta a350 Jeb's Headhunter chokes.


----------



## gregg (Apr 7, 2016)

Here is a look at my primer on the Longbeard XR misfire, don't think there was a problem with the firing pin as I compared it to fired shells and they were the same. I've never had an issue with this gun before, I'm sure it was the shell. Hard to appreciate how well the primer was struck based on this picture.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 7, 2016)

Are all the problems mentioned above from 2016 shells?
I have some left from last year.  Have not bought any this year...


----------



## M Sharpe (Apr 7, 2016)

hikingthehills said:


> I think next year I may try Hevi shot.



You better buy a ton of the same lot numbers!!! They will definitely change from year to year!!! Loved them the first year, hated them the second year! Too inconsistent!!!!


----------



## M Sharpe (Apr 7, 2016)

gregg said:


> Hard to appreciate how well the primer was struck based on this picture.



Yeah, because I don't see the crater that the firing pin generally leaves.


----------



## gregg (Apr 7, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Are all the problems mentioned above from 2016 shells?
> I have some left from last year.  Have not bought any this year...


My shells are 2 years old.


----------



## icdedturkes (Apr 7, 2016)

M Sharpe said:


> You better buy a ton of the same lot numbers!!! They will definitely change from year to year!!! Loved them the first year, hated them the second year! Too inconsistent!!!!



Mark not calling u out, but can u elaborate


----------



## rod farva (Apr 7, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Are all the problems mentioned above from 2016 shells?
> I have some left from last year.  Have not bought any this year...



The issue I had was with a box from last season


----------



## Steve Roberts (Apr 8, 2016)

M Sharpe said:


> You better buy a ton of the same lot numbers!!! They will definitely change from year to year!!! Loved them the first year, hated them the second year! Too inconsistent!!!!



That's why I load my own with tss!! Then your in control of what goes in them!!!


----------



## gregg (Apr 8, 2016)

M Sharpe said:


> Yeah, because I don't see the crater that the firing pin generally leaves.


Yeah, hard to see, but it's there, trust me.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Apr 8, 2016)

Looks like a weak fireing pen hit from my view,But I'm BLIND in 1 eye and cant see out of the other I'M OLD as dirt,I've NEVER had a problem in the shotguns I shoot with any Wincherster shotshells ,Supreme Drylok steelshot,Longbeard XR,AA skeet are Super X High Brass.But the Remington SP 870 has never failed to fram the fireing pen hard and I clean my shotguns after every hunt I make . My hunting buddys say it over kill on the cleaning I call it Preventive Maintenance


----------



## gregg (Apr 8, 2016)

So I went back and looked at a Longbeard XR shell that did fire, I have to say that the "crater" is deeper on the fired shell as compared to the misfire. There is a crater though on the misfire that looks sufficient enough to set off the primer, but maybe not, I will give it the benefit of doubt.....for those wondering, I am a clean gun nut, still might have been a firing pin issue, never know.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 9, 2016)

Just read about another guys experience with the Longbeards.  His just smoked then hissed then the shot came out just past the end of the barrel.  Several new complaints this year.


----------



## rod farva (Apr 10, 2016)

Had the same thing happen this morning as what happened last week. Shot shell A and it worked fine. Went to unload shell B and C and the ends had fallen off of them. Guess I'll try a new box and if that doesn't work I'll be changing brands. Kind of sucks because I've used Winchester shells for every turkey I've ever shot and have been extremely happy with them up to this point


----------



## AntlerAddict (Apr 10, 2017)

Anyone also notice the Longbeard XR shells are about 3/16 inch longer than a normal 3 inch shell?  I shot the Longbeards to validate all the hype and have been shooting the Winchester XX High Velocity previous and the Longbeard shell is actually longer than the standard 3 inch shell when compared side by side.  I found this when investigating why my Beretta would not cycle the next Longbeard shell all the way to the chamber.  It was getting stuck on the lip of the chamber at the barrel entry every time.  Even when manually feeding it it would hang up.  That is a major problem for many semi-automatics I bet.  Also, reading about the shells coming apart, it has to be the longer shell getting crimped with pressure from the forcing cone in the barrel of the shotgun because the shell is going to far when loading.  There could be too much pressure stacked against each other in the other two shells in the forend tube causing the shell to come apart.  Just my observation, I am not an expert.


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 10, 2017)

AntlerAddict said:


> Anyone also notice the Longbeard XR shells are about 3/16 inch longer than a normal 3 inch shell?  I shot the Longbeards to validate all the hype and have been shooting the Winchester XX High Velocity previous and the Longbeard shell is actually longer than the standard 3 inch shell when compared side by side.  I found this when investigating why my Beretta would not cycle the next Longbeard shell all the way to the chamber.  It was getting stuck on the lip of the chamber at the barrel entry every time.  Even when manually feeding it it would hang up.  That is a major problem for many semi-automatics I bet.  Also, reading about the shells coming apart, it has to be the longer shell getting crimped with pressure from the forcing cone in the barrel of the shotgun because the shell is going to far when loading.  There could be too much pressure stacked against each other in the other two shells in the forend tube causing the shell to come apart.  Just my observation, I am not an expert.



They are longer how they have to close the shell with resin, they claim it works in most guns your gun might not like the length though.


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 10, 2017)

M Sharpe said:


> You better buy a ton of the same lot numbers!!! They will definitely change from year to year!!! Loved them the first year, hated them the second year! Too inconsistent!!!!




The "bad" lots of Hevi are still better than anything but Nitros and handloads.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Apr 10, 2017)

gregg said:


> I had a misfire on opening day using the Longbeard XR's, had a nice mountain tom at 20 yards too, oh well, I will get him another day. I decided to not use them again, went back to my old shells which never let me down.


Yall ain't using a mossberg shotgun are you.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 10, 2017)

I am sorry, but when I see a box of Anything Winchester, I will pass. 
My experience with them is 
White box FTF in 9mm
Reading you guys stories here.........What
.22mag brass cracked at the end after firing and jammed my Marlin. Fired another and the same thing happened. Diggin it out with my knife was no fun and I will Never buy anything Winchester.
BTW-I do have that same box of .22 mag ammo with only 2 or 3 shells out of it. If anyone wants it, come see me, you can have it.......seriously


----------



## DRBugman85 (Apr 10, 2017)

The 1st Longbeard shell that the shot cover split up in 6 pieces happen,1st shell in the magazine tube opening morning 3/25/17.After 6 shots and reloading 1 shell after each shot this shell never made it to the chamber I went to reload the weapon I found shot & powder rosin fell out of the magazine tube.WINCHESTER has been notified and waiting to hear from them.I shot longbeard from the time I could find them and plan on shooting them Till I find something else that is as lethal which I doubt will happen.But I check my weapon after every shot for this box.I never unload my shotgun but I'm checking it now. Time will tell.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Apr 10, 2017)

A unloaded weapon becomes a club.


----------



## BigPimpin (Apr 10, 2017)

I saw a LB6 misfire on my buddy with a Tom at 25 yds.  He got another one in the chamber and killed him.  The next year, the same thing happened to me except when mine went "click" my buddy followed up with a kill shot for me.  Two different 835 shotguns.  We both wrote Winchester and never heard back.  We both retired the 835s because the loads are too good to give up.  My benelli/sumtoy patterns way better anyway.


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 11, 2017)

BigPimpin said:


> I saw a LB6 misfire on my buddy with a Tom at 25 yds.  He got another one in the chamber and killed him.  The next year, the same thing happened to me except when mine went "click" my buddy followed up with a kill shot for me.  Two different 835 shotguns.  We both wrote Winchester and never heard back.  We both retired the 835s because the loads are too good to give up.  My benelli/sumtoy patterns way better anyway.



I'm afraid I would retire the loads before I retired the 835. A properly choked 835 with Hevishot or Nitros is a much better option than lead.


----------



## M Sharpe (Apr 11, 2017)

goblr77 said:


> The "bad" lots of Hevi are still better than anything but Nitros and handloads.



Granted, but when you are shooting 2 1/4 oz # 7's and go from 300 consistently down to 240-250 in a 10" circle and your 20" goes from 250 down to 200 or so; and, then they try to tell you they haven't changed a thing! Hmmm...the wads said different. Kept telling me they hadn't changed a thing!! Then kept asking what I wanted them to do. My reply was, "tell me where the rest of the shot is?". "Well we haven't changed anything." Yeah, whatever!! Not saying that isn't a lethal load, but don't tell me you haven't changed anything when the proof is on the paper and in the form of the wads I'm holding in my hands!


----------



## rod farva (Apr 11, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> The 1st Longbeard shell that the shot cover split up in 6 pieces happen,1st shell in the magazine tube opening morning 3/25/17.After 6 shots and reloading 1 shell after each shot this shell never made it to the chamber I went to reload the weapon I found shot & powder rosin fell out of the magazine tube.WINCHESTER has been notified and waiting to hear from them.I shot longbeard from the time I could find them and plan on shooting them Till I find something else that is as lethal which I doubt will happen.But I check my weapon after every shot for this box.I never unload my shotgun but I'm checking it now. Time will tell. View attachment 902559


Exactly what was happening to me. I still shoot the Longbeards but now I load one Longbeard into the chamber and then load 2 Federal Heavyweights into the magazine


----------



## solocamslayer (Apr 12, 2017)

This is a problem and I have a claim in with Winchester right now: two friends have also had his same issue.


----------



## jaymax (Apr 13, 2017)

solocamslayer said:


> This is a problem and I have a claim in with Winchester right now: two friends have also had his same issue.





I had this same issue last year..I used Longbeards to back up my Heavy 7s..shot 1 bird and long beard got hung up..end completely fell out while I was digging it out of the jam..i never told anyone thinking it was just a fluke til now


----------

